# What are your triggers?



## rwhite

Mine are:

Seeing either really cute girls clothes, or horrible boys ones (all the stereotypical slogans and transport themed clothing etc). Or going in to a clothing section and seeing racks upon racks of girls clothing and one or two racks for the boys.

And (I'm embarrassed to admit this) I get really down whenever somebody around me announces that they are having a girl and I feel so jealous. Not so much when I know they wanted a boy instead, but still :(

What sets you off?


----------



## Baby321

I am the opposite. I get really jealous when someone announces that they are having a boy because I have only girls and longed for a boy. I have always shopped in the girls section and would have loved to have had a chance to shop in the boys section.


----------



## LittleLady04

I am desperate for a :blue: I have three dd's and although pink is my ultimate favourite colour I really want to be able to dress up a little person in BLUE!! I love going into clothes shops and looking at all the little blue babygrows, vests and bibs, Oh I'm so broody for a baby Boy but we are trying to wait till later in the year before we ttc but I just wanna start trying NOW :cry:


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm the same, there are always loads of lovely girls clothes and hardly any boys in comparison.

I also get jealous when people announce girls!

Another thing is when it's a girls party and I get to buy a girl's gift. Would be nice to buy more frequent!

I'm starting to come round to the idea that we get given what we do for a reason though and that makes me feel good and positive :)


----------



## Buddysmum89

_I get so peed off when i find something I really like in the boys section (Im team blue), and find it doesn't have his size in..Drives me mental! Or when i see a really cute frock and go to touch it and get a dodgy look from OH, i wanted a girl but have finally gotten around to accepting that im having a boy, its hard some days but it gets easier as time goes on!_


----------



## rwhite

pinkribbon said:


> I'm the same, there are always loads of lovely girls clothes and hardly any boys in comparison.
> 
> I also get jealous when people announce girls!
> 
> *Another thing is when it's a girls party and I get to buy a girl's gift. Would be nice to buy more frequent!
> *
> I'm starting to come round to the idea that we get given what we do for a reason though and that makes me feel good and positive :)

I actually quite like doing this seeing as I don't obviously get a chance any other time :haha: I find it easier to pick out girls toys than boys toys (I'm going to have to work on that though! haha)


----------



## Hayley90

Girls clothes definitely. 

Also, seeing people with older kids - girls like going shopping with their mum, hairdressers, going to lunch, have a starbucks etc... things that I would have liked to do with my mum (if she enjoyed those things!) - ive been to the theatre with my mum, posh meals out, cocktails etc - mums and daughters get closer. Sons, just... well. Rebel? Distance? Grow 'out' of having a mum until they have kids themselves i guess.... i want that with my kids, i feel like i will miss out on having fun teenagers if all i get are boys. I feel like once my boys grow up & leave, they're gone. Boys roll their eyes at their mums. Boys ignore them, they have girlfriends who dont like them etc. I think i could be a 'cool' mum if i had a daughter... being a 'cool' mum to a boy is so much harder... i dont want a son to be embarrassed of me. 

Does that make sense?

x


----------



## pinkribbon

Hayley90 said:


> Girls clothes definitely.
> 
> Also, seeing people with older kids - girls like going shopping with their mum, hairdressers, going to lunch, have a starbucks etc... things that I would have liked to do with my mum (if she enjoyed those things!) - ive been to the theatre with my mum, posh meals out, cocktails etc - mums and daughters get closer. Sons, just... well. Rebel? Distance? Grow 'out' of having a mum until they have kids themselves i guess.... i want that with my kids, i feel like i will miss out on having fun teenagers if all i get are boys. I feel like once my boys grow up & leave, they're gone. Boys roll their eyes at their mums. Boys ignore them, they have girlfriends who dont like them etc. I think i could be a 'cool' mum if i had a daughter... being a 'cool' mum to a boy is so much harder... i dont want a son to be embarrassed of me.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> x

It makes sense. However, not ALL boys distance themselves from their mum's, my OH is very close to his mum, he still cuddles and kisses her :) :haha:


----------



## rwhite

I see things in the opposite way from you Hayley :lol: - I just imagine if I had a teen daughter she would be more likely to think of her mum as uncool rather than a teenage son? But it all comes down to the child. I definitely remember thinking of my mum as uncool though when I was a teenager. I also remember my sister and I being much harder on my parents as teens than my brother, and mum has confirmed this. But either way, I'm not looking forward to teenagehood at all!!

Oh and not to worry, like pinkribbon's OH, my OH adores his mum and still cuddles her as well :haha: He is very close with her, which is lovely.


----------



## Hayley90

My OH is in the stage of 'total avoidance' with his mum, but MIL brings it on herself :rofl:

I guess i just want my kids to be happy with me, and happy with the life i give them... and i REALLY struggle to imagine how i can do that with boys. 

Here's to having a Mummy's boy :lol:


----------



## rwhite

I think some mums are just batshit crazy :lol: As long as you aren't, I think you've got a great chance at your son respecting you and staying close with you when he reaches his teenage years and beyond :haha:

I hope I have a mama's boy, he goes through phases but he's very much my wee man at the moment *phew*


----------



## pinkribbon

rwhite said:


> I think some mums are just batshit crazy :lol: As long as you aren't, I think you've got a great chance at your son respecting you and staying close with you when he reaches his teenage years and beyond :haha:
> 
> I hope I have a mama's boy, he goes through phases but he's very much my wee man at the moment *phew*

My LO is very much a mummy's boy, at the moment he's going through a phase of shouting mama and mum at me and wanting to be near me even if he's less than a metre away :dohh:


----------



## Hayley90

rwhite said:


> I think some mums are just batshit crazy :lol: As long as you aren't, I think you've got a great chance at your son respecting you and staying close with you when he reaches his teenage years and beyond :haha:
> 
> I hope I have a mama's boy, he goes through phases but he's very much my wee man at the moment *phew*

Batshit crazy is definitely MIL :rofl:


----------

